# Is this guy serious or delusional???



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know there's a bit of a national bird shortage at the moment, but $7 for freaking pigeons? And feral barn pigeons, at that???? Someone either is a genius or a nincompoop...and I'm leaning toward the latter: http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/3054977939.html


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Go spend $100 on a trap and $40 on a bag of cracked corn and go trap them yourself. Not tough to do, just takes time to find a location and get access to high population areas.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh I'm not worried about getting my own birds. I was just surprised at what some people think they'll get for feral pigeons. Heck, just a few posts down there was a guy selling homers starting at only $3 a pop. That seems a bit more reasonable if someone is looking to buy birds instead of catch their own. 
But hey, if'n the going rate is $7, I might just have to get a trap and some corn! Heck, that's almost as good as what muskrats were fetching this winter, but you don't have to work nearly as hard!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just talker to a breeder/trainer in westrn MN who said the reason bird availability is down in his area is because of the mild winter. He usually gets left over birds from the area shooting preserves but the mild winter allowed them to be open longer and run down their bird count.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just went out last night and caught 32 pigeons with a couple buddies. My bird reserves are up to a comfortable level now :beer:


----------

